# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Какую воду мы пьем? Пять заблуждений ....

## Irina

*Какую воду мы пьем? Пять заблуждений ....*

*Заблуждение первое: самая чистая вода — родниковая*

Исследования, систематично проводимые специалистами санитарно-эпидемиологических служб, зачастую выявляют довольно серьезное микробиологическое загрязнение родниковой воды. В выпусках новостей зачастую появляются сюжеты, посвященные вспышкам инфекционных заболеваний, причиной которых является родниковая вода.

Помимо огромного количества бактерий и вирусов, родниковая влага зачастую содержит тяжелые металлы и пестициды. Как показала практика, чаще всего в воде обнаруживаются наиболее опасные препараты, обладающие высокой устойчивостью и кумулятивностью, в частности, ДДТ, ТМТД и другие яды, давно снятые с производства в силу их опасности для человека.
*
Заблуждение второе: свойство воды, безусловно, влияет на здоровье, но незначительно*

Очень серьезное заблуждение, которое может дорого обойтись. По данным ВОЗ, больше 80% инфекционных заболеваний в мире связано с низким качеством потребляемой питьевой воды. Примерно то же самое касается неинфекционных урологических заболеваний, распространенность которых прямо зависит от качества воды.

Онкологи покуда что воздерживаются от громких заявлений и пугающих цифр, при всем при том подтверждают, что пестициды, тяжелые металлы и нефтепродукты нетрудно могут сделаться причиной раковых заболеваний.

*Заблуждение третье: подлинный ресурс заменяемых картриджей равен указанному в техническом паспорте изделия*

Подобное утверждение справедливо для воды, прошедшей сквозь более-менее эффективную систему очистки воды и не подвергшейся серьезному вторичному загрязнению. К сожалению, системы водоподготовки в большинстве российских городов удаляют из воды только часть механических примесей и микроорганизмов, заменяя их полным спектром хлорорганических соединений. После эдакий «очистки» влага вторично загрязняется, продвигаясь по системе давнехонько износившихся труб. В итоге фильтры для очистки воды получают до того загрязненную воду, что фильтрующие элементы необходимо изменять в два раза чаще, нежели это указано в паспорте. В том случае, если собственник фильтра пренебрегает этим правилом, фильтр первоначально перестает очищать воду, а после этого и нисколько начинает загрязнять ее, так как сорбент больше не может держать большое число осевших примесей.

*Заблуждение четвертое: самый-самый дорогой фильтр — самый-самый лучший*

Даже крайне дорогой фильтр может покинуть воду безусловно не очищенной в том случае, если его фильтрующий компонент не работает с присутствующими в воде загрязнениями. Особенно бесполезны, с этой точки зрения, так называемые кувшины. Картриджи таких фильтров несложно не в состоянии удалить все примеси, содержащиеся в обычной водопроводной воде, а потому, сколь бы не стоил эдакий фильтр, итог его работы будет, мягко говоря, неудовлетворительным.

На самом деле, лучшим является фильтр, подобранный с учетом состава водопроводной воды, причем вдалеке не всю дорогу такая организация будет дорогостоящей.

Кстати, обрести данные о химическом составе воды ныне несложно: на практике все солидные компании, занимающиеся продажей систем очистки воды, оказывают такую услугу.
*
Заблуждение пятое: бутилированная влага — идеальное решение проблемы*

Качество бутилированной воды не вызывает никаких сомнений … в Швеции или Люксембурге. В России же все по-другому: высокая рентабельность «бизнеса» по производству и продаже поддельной бутилированной воды и пробелы в законодательстве стали причиной засилья суррогатов, выдаваемых за качественный продукт. В итоге человек, купивший воду на рынке или в киоске, а порой и в супермаркете, может обрести уникальный по своей вредоносности раствор, проданный как «кристально чистая вода, добытая из артезианской скважины…»

----------

